# Walnut Leftovers



## HomeBody (Mar 26, 2016)

A farmer I know bought a piece of land 1.5 mi. west of me. Loggers came in and did their thing. I saw the owner the other day and asked him if I could cut some of the leftovers. He said have at it. I went to the woods yesterday and walked it all. I was amazed to see how many walnut trees they cut. They left all the tops and crotches, plus other partially defective logs. I think I might be busy for the next year dragging all this stuff home. Here's what I saw. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 26, 2016)

It's amazing what they consider waste. Great for you! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 26, 2016)

Congrats! What a tremendous haul! Keep the pictures rolling in the days ahead -- like to see the inside of these logs. Chuck


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 26, 2016)

Their loss, your gain


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 26, 2016)

Manna from heaven! I think this justifies you taking up turning....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 26, 2016)

Let's see, gonna need a four wheeler, a wagon, couple bigger saws.........
Very cool Gary, don't let it go to waste.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 26, 2016)

Very cool, Gary! I get to do a similar thing with my in-laws' old family farm - was logged this year. A lot of really nice stuff supposedly left behind, especially walnut and maybe some cherry. Will, however, have to figure out how to get it from Illinois to Minnesota.


----------



## Tony (Mar 26, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Very cool, Gary! I get to do a similar thing with my in-laws' old family farm - was logged this year. A lot of really nice stuff supposedly left behind, especially walnut and maybe some cherry. Will, however, have to figure out how to get it from Illinois to Minnesota.



If there's enough walnut I'll pick you up on the way and drop off you and your part on the way home! Tony


----------



## Sprung (Mar 26, 2016)

Tony said:


> If there's enough walnut I'll pick you up on the way and drop off you and your part on the way home! Tony



Sounds like there's a lot - the forester marked and the loggers cut down and pulled out some of the best walnut trees and logs for a veneer mill. I haven't seen what's been left behind yet, but should be able to get a look in July when I'm down there. If you've got a truck, you might want to bring a trailer too! If I can save up the money, this may be the catalyst I need to convince Katy that I need to buy a chainsaw. My father-in-law, brother-in-law, and grandfather-in-law all have chainsaws that could be used on that end, but I've got nothing here to process with. Oh, and supposedly grandpa's neighbor has a bandsaw mill and there's a possibility of getting him to slice some of the larger leftovers up. I'm hoping that's the case! I'll only be in town down there for one day in July, but hopefully it's enough to get things moving to get some of that walnut out here! My father-in-law really wants to get some of it out to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 26, 2016)

_I see lots of gun stock blanks in your future . . . _

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 26, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Sounds like there's a lot - the forester marked and the loggers cut down and pulled out some of the best walnut trees and logs for a veneer mill. I haven't seen what's been left behind yet, but should be able to get a look in July when I'm down there. If you've got a truck, you might want to bring a trailer too! If I can save up the money, this may be the catalyst I need to convince Katy that I need to buy a chainsaw. My father-in-law, brother-in-law, and grandfather-in-law all have chainsaws that could be used on that end, but I've got nothing here to process with. Oh, and supposedly grandpa's neighbor has a bandsaw mill and there's a possibility of getting him to slice some of the larger leftovers up. I'm hoping that's the case! I'll only be in town down there for one day in July, but hopefully it's enough to get things moving to get some of that walnut out here! My father-in-law really wants to get some of it out to me.



All right Matt, let me know when and me, my truck and trailer will be there!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 26, 2016)

That kind of waste is good to have and to barter.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 26, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Very cool, Gary! I get to do a similar thing with my in-laws' old family farm - was logged this year. A lot of really nice stuff supposedly left behind, especially walnut and maybe some cherry. Will, however, have to figure out how to get it from Illinois to Minnesota.



Minivan....just don't park it in the long grass....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Sprung (Mar 26, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Minivan....just don't park it in the long grass....



Or let my wife know I'm loading it up with logs! (We've had it less than 5 months - she'd kill me!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 26, 2016)

Really? Waste? Great score. Wish that would happen here ,oh wait ,we do not have groves of walnut


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 27, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Sounds like there's a lot - the forester marked and the loggers cut down and pulled out some of the best walnut trees and logs for a veneer mill. I haven't seen what's been left behind yet, but should be able to get a look in July when I'm down there. If you've got a truck, you might want to bring a trailer too! If I can save up the money, this may be the catalyst I need to convince Katy that I need to buy a chainsaw. My father-in-law, brother-in-law, and grandfather-in-law all have chainsaws that could be used on that end, but I've got nothing here to process with. Oh, and supposedly grandpa's neighbor has a bandsaw mill and there's a possibility of getting him to slice some of the larger leftovers up. I'm hoping that's the case! I'll only be in town down there for one day in July, but hopefully it's enough to get things moving to get some of that walnut out here! My father-in-law really wants to get some of it out to me.



You're going to cut walnut in July in IL? I wouldn't wish that on anyone! Bring plenty of water. For the walnut I found, I have to get what I can until he plants beans next month, then I'm finished until harvest time in Sept. The only way in is through the farm fields. Gary


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 27, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Manna from heaven! I think this justifies you taking up turning....



Barry, every time I see your beautiful turnings I think I want to try it. In fact, I know a local guy that turns. He bought a new lathe and offered to GIVE me his old one. I thought about it but I have too many hobbies and interests and I'm spread really thin the way it is, so I passed. I decided I need to stay focused on my gun stocks for now, but you might get me to try it someday. I'm sure if I tried it once I'd be hooked. Gary


----------



## Sprung (Mar 27, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> You're going to cut walnut in July in IL? I wouldn't wish that on anyone! Bring plenty of water. For the walnut I found, I have to get what I can until he plants beans next month, then I'm finished until harvest time in Sept. The only way in is through the farm fields. Gary



Cut it in July? No - I won't have time. And I wouldn't survive the heat anyways - so I'm not that crazy! However, my father-in-law has really been itching to show me what's laying around and see what I want. Sounds like he's willing to do most of the hard part when I'm not around! (Or I might have to see about taking a trip down in maybe September.)


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 27, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> Barry, every time I see your beautiful turnings I think I want to try it. In fact, I know a local guy that turns. He bought a new lathe and offered to GIVE me his old one. I thought about it but I have too many hobbies and interests and I'm spread really thin the way it is, so I passed. I decided I need to stay focused on my gun stocks for now, but you might get me to try it someday. I'm sure if I tried it once I'd be hooked. Gary


I hear ya Gary, I would really like to take up knife making, and get more into metal work in general, but like you, I already have more on my plate than I can handle....


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 8, 2016)

Made it out to the woods and cut up one walnut tree. This was one of the larger trees but had damage from a branch tearing down the side. Still lots of good wood inside. A lot more to come if the weather would cooperate. Wind and rain slowing us down. Gary

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 8, 2016)

Atta boy Gary! Get all you can and don't let it go to waste!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 26, 2016)

Went logging yesterday. Bucked one tree and got a nice crotch, plus a short gnarly crotch that looked too tempting to leave. Also a lower log section from a damaged tree the loggers raped then left. Hoping for some short, wide fiddleback pieces out of it as it's 22". More to come if the rain holds off. Most of the walnut is on the other side of a creek with a wet crossing. Water has been too high to cross so far. There's probably a dozen more trees over there. Gary

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 26, 2016)

Get em all Gary!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 27, 2016)

Here's a couple of pics my friend took yesterday. My little orange walnut tugboat. Gary

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## HomeBody (May 27, 2016)

I'm still working the honey hole. These are the last 4 I brought home. Now that the creek is down and the banks have dried out I'll be able to get to quite a few more. My computer has been down and my computer guy was on vacation in FL for 3 weeks! Gary

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (May 27, 2016)

Outstanding! You'll have enough for a lifetime! Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (May 27, 2016)

Mmmm....yummy walnut goodness.


----------



## Tony (May 27, 2016)

That is just awesome!!!!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 27, 2016)

Very cool Gary, love the pics! Great little tractor you got too! So happy to see this stuff being salvaged and not left to rot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

